# Onius has finally come to Roll It Up :)



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello all, 

just call me Onius or OOO 


I'm a legal medical gardener with only 3 patients who's been collecting strains for a while now, and growing them out organically with a mad-scientist like nutrient regimen. I'm WAY into TGA genetics, but my other favorite breeders are DJ, Mr. Nice, DNA, and a host of private breeders. 

Recently, I've begun breeding. Some crosses have just been for practice but others are serious projects. I thought this community might like to share in some my genetics.


*Some highlights of my genetics.*


I'm lucky enough to be one of the good folks who has the SAME cut that was given to TGA/Subcool named *Black Cherry Soda*. TGA used this special girl to make the very popular hybrids Plush Berry, Ace of Spades, and Black Dahlia. At one point I actually lost the BCS because the guy who gave it to TGA and I mis-labeled one of the plants. Subcool and DiOxide are such cool guys they made sure I got another cutting from their first batch though  Thanks again guys, and go TGA!
​

Have an original *G13 F1* cutting. I've renamed her "*Fine Wine*" for my future use, to avoid confusion. Fine Wine smells VERY STRONGLY of a sour 50% Menthol & sweet 50% Citrus. Sometimes smells like fine wine and keeps it's smell months into cure. 
​ 

A very special selection of NL5 x Afgooey called *Banana* from a private Californian farm. Banana is epic in almost all ways. A super goo machine that produces bumper yields of lightly banana scented, fully banana shaped nugs. Hits the head hard and people seem to fall in love with it. Everyone's favorite!
​ 

From a private breeder, *Happy Samoan #5* (Hawaiian Hindu Kush x Heavy Duty Fruity) reminds me why she's an all-star every time I flower her. She has the type of goo coverage that makes her "wet" to the touch; leaving hands with an oily feeling. She has an *unmistakable and very unique aroma* that leans toward the citrus-y and I've never smelled it in any other bud. Not citrus-y like an orange or lime, but closer to a *grapefruit/eucalyptus*. After 45 days she starts to get a bit more skunky/dank and a little less fruity. 49 days is my preferred harvest time in soil.



*
Glad to be here at Roll it up 
*​


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

*Let me take this moment to emphasis that:*


*I AM A COMPLETELY COMPLIANT MEDICAL GROWER IN A LEGAL STATE & I ONLY PROVIDE MEDICINE TO MY PATIENTS!*


*I keep one to two very small clones (under 12") of each variety and only pop 2 seeds of each type at a time to make sure I'm well under my limit (currently 70%). I can keep many varieties because marijuana can stay in a vegetative growth state indefinitely, and when they get too big I just take a clone (which is small) and kill the big one, or bloom it if I have room.*



*I very rarely have over 7 plants (24% legal limit) in bloom even though I have four patients (and NEVER more than 9). In regards to yields, at least one of my patients prefers eating marijuana to smoking it because of his condition. Making medibles strong enough for him takes 2-4 times the amount of medicine as a normal smoker. I myself am a patient with healthy lungs so I smoke at least a quarter oz per day myself and up to well over an ounce a day. That means I consume a minimum of 5.7 pounds per year & a maximum of 25 pounds all by myself! Depending mainly on whether I'm smoking or eating. That may seem like a lot to most folks but when you're vaporizing, eating, and smoking your pain away it goes real quick like.*



*I am not over producing & my state doesn't allow profit so I make none... bottom line. I support myself though other endeavors & support my garden using only my patients.*

Ok, glad that's over


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

*These are the strains currently available to my patients and I:*​

Available as Cutting Only:​
*Happy Somoan #5* (Heavy Duty Fruity x Hawaiian Hindu Kush)
*Fine Wine *(Original F1 cut over 20 years old. Smells heavily like equal parts Vick's vapor rub and citrus)
*Black Cherry Soda* (The original that TGA uses to breed)
*God's Gift* (OG Kush x GrandDaddy Purps) Actual Original OG Kush used (not the Big Bud cross)
*Banana* (NL5 x Afgooey) Very gooey selection. Not Banana Kush, or the Banana from the CannaBible3
*Grape Romulan* (Romulan x Grape Ape [purp pheno]) Heavy perfumey/grape smells transfer perfectly to smoke.
*Grape Ape* (Cali green Grape Ape)

Live but Available as Seed:​
*JillyBean* (Oregon Orange Skunk x Space Queen) Best yielder! Keeps fruity smell months into cure.
*Hash Berry* (Hash Plant x Blueberry) Has the chalkiest sugar-leaf undersides I've ever seen.
*Bubblegum* (THSeeds regular)
*Chocolope Haze* (Cantaloupe Haze x Chocolate Thai; DNA Feminized)
*Critical Haze* (Critical Mass x Afgan Haze; Mr. Nice)
*Critical Mass* (Afgan x Skunk#1; Mr. Nice cutting from friend... have not flowered yet)
*Third Dimension* (Apollo 13 x Jack the Ripper)(Pheno smells like coconut milk curry when cured) *My favorite plant.*
Lemon Diesel* ([Pakistani x Lemon Thai x Chemdawg #4] x California Sour)
*Cheese Quake* (Cheese x Querkle) Stong, delicious smoke. Showed all types of cannabiniods in my personal thin layer chromatography tests. 
*Qrazy Train* (BloodWreck x Querkle) Pheno is immune to PM, purple, and potent!
*Star Gazer* (40% Warlock x 40% Ak47 x 20% Sensi Star) Smells like peppermint candy/cedar.
*Black Widow* (OG White Widow x Mr. Nice Mango)
*Super Silver Haze* (NL5 x Skunk#1 x Haze; Mr. Nice)
*White Widow *(Brazilian x South Indian; Greenhouse Seeds)
*La Nina *(Black Widow x Haze; Mr. Nice)
*Blueberry Widow* (White Widow x Blueberry; Dinafem regular, freebie from Attitude Seed Bank)
*Moby Dick* (White Widow x Haze; DinaFem freebie)*
Mind Bender* (Mango x KC33; KC Brains)
*Ace of Spades* (Black Cherry Soda x Jack the Ripper; TGA)
*Mulanje* (African Landrace; Holy Smoke)
*Angel Heart* (Mango Haze x Afgan Skunk; Mr. Nice)
*Pinapple Chunk* (Pineapple x Cheese x Skunk; Barney's) *fem, freebie


TGA Tester Strain:​ 
Unnamed TGA Cross *(Green Queen x Jack the Ripper)* *two in bloom right now 
*Odyssey* (Vortex x Jack the Ripper) *still seeds

Strains Still in Seed Form:​
*Lambo* (Jamaican Haze x Jamaican x Super Afgan; THSeeds)
*Tikal* (Guatemalan Landrace; ACE)
*Mozambique Poison *(African landrace; Malberry) 
*Malawi Gold* (African landrace; Malberry)
*LA Confidential *(LA Affie x Afgani; DNA) *freebies
*Super Lemon Haze *(Lemon Skunk x Super Silver Haze) *fem, freebie
*Sandstorm* (Pakistani Chitral Kush x Arabene Morocco; Cannabiogen)
*KC Special Haze* (Nevil's Haze x KC 606; KC Brains)
*Mama Thai* (Thai Landrace IBL; Seedsman)
*PG-13* (HP13 x G13; THSeeds)
*Iron Cindy* (Metal Haze x Cindy 99; KOS)
*Swazi Gold* (1940's Swazi Landrace; Malberry)
*Nepali Rukum* (Nepali Landrace, original sativa; Malberry)
*BlackBerry *(Nirvana)
*Diesel Berry *(Chrome Diesel x Plush Berry; Private Breeder Kak)
*Asian Diesel* (Chrome Diesel x China Black; Private Breeder Kak)
Unnamed (*Plush Berry x China Black*; Private Breeder Kak)
Unnamed (*Kak-O x China Black*; Private Breeder Kak)
Unnamed (*OG Bubblegum x Plush Berry*; Private Breeder Kak)
Unnamed (*NL5 x NL/Haze*; Private Breeder Doublin)
Unnamed (*Oaxacan x Purple Pineberry*; Private Breeder Doublin)
Unnamed (*EEE x EEE*; Private Breeder Doublin [EEE= Urkle x Urkle x Urkle])
Unnamed (*EEE x BlackBerry*; Private Breeder Doublin)


*Onius Creations *​ 
*BananaGum *(Banana x Bubblegum)
*Qrazy Jack* (OG Qrazy Train x [Green Queen x Jack the Ripper])
*Black Bubble* (Black Widow x Bubblegum)
*Bubbly Haze* (Super Silver Haze x Bubblegum)
*La Cherry Haze *(Black Cherry Soda x La Nina)
*Blackberry Bliss* (Black Cherry Soda x Bubblegum)
*Melon Ball* (Chocolope x Bubblegum)

Coming soon...
*Third Dimension x La Nina
Grape Romulan x Bubblegum
**Hash Berry x Bubblegum
Hash Berry x Ace of Spades*
*OG Qrazy Train x Qrazy Jack
*​


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 12, 2012)

welcome to r i u...hell you have been here a long time...nice ladys..


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

I've listed these mixes bases loosely on when I would apply them, beginning with transplants and going through bloom. Many of these mixes are rotated (such as Bloom mixes 1, 2, & 3) and then I simply change the frequency of application for each type based on the age/stage/needs of the plant. Really, I just use these recipes as skeletons depending on what stage I'm at, and adjust the ingredients according to what the plant needs.

**All these mixes (and more) work for me. But I CANNOT GUARANTEE they will work for you! Use at your own risk. I've tested these mixes with Ocean Forest Soil, Roots Organics Soil, Light Mix, All-Mix, and homemade coco fiber soil mixes. I saw no compatibility issues with these products when used correctly.


*Transplant Mix #1:*
Ful-Power (Fulvic)
Sipco Hygrozyme
Roots Organic Trinity
Roots Organic Serenade
Roots Organic Amino Aide (not totally organic)
Advanced Nutrients Piranha
Advanced Nutrients Tarantula
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses

*Transplant Mix #2:*
Ful-Power
Sipco Hygrozyme
Roots Organic Serenade
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses
House and Garden "Roots Excellorator" (non-organic)


*Veg Mix #1:*
Ful-Power
Sipco Hygrozyme
Roots Organic Trinity
Roots Organic Grow
Roots Organic Bloom
Roots Organic Serenity
Roots Organic HPK
House and Garden "Roots Excellorator" (non-organic)

*Veg Mix #2:*
Ful-Power
Roots Organic Trinity
Iguana Grow
Roots Organic HP2
GH Bio CalMag
Tropical Organics Coco Cat


*Transition Mix #1*
Ful Power
Sipco Hygrozyme
Roots Organic Trinity
Roots Organic Amino Aide (not totally organic)
Roots Organic Grow
Roots Organic Bloom
Roots Organic Serentity
Roots Organic HPK
Roots Organic HP2
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses

*Transition Mix #2:*
Ful-Power
Roots Organic Trinity
Iguana Grow
Iguana Bloom
Roots Organic HP2
GH Bio-Calmag

*Transition Mix #3:*
Ful-Power
Roots Organic Trinity
Age Old Bloom
Roots Organic Amino Aide (not totally organic)
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses
GH Bio-Calmag
Tropical Organics Coco Cat (First 2-3 weeks only)


*Bloom Mix #1*
Ful-Power
Tropical Organics Banana Manna
Roots Organic Trinity
Iguana Bloom
Roots Organic HP2
GH Bio-CalMag

*Bloom Mix #2*
Ful-Power
Roots Organic Trinity
Age Old Bloom
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses
GH Bio-CalMag
Roots Organic Amino Aide (in first 3 weeks)

*Bloom Mix #3*
Ful Power
Tropical Organics Banana Manna
Sipco Hygrozyme
Roots Organic Trinity
Roots Organic Amino Aide (not totally organic) (only first 5/8 of flower)
Roots Organic Grow (only first half of flower)
Roots Organic Bloom
Roots Organic HPK
Roots Organic HP2
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses

*Bloom Mix #4* (semi-flush used in 2nd to last week)
Sipco Hygozyme
Roots Organic Trinity
Tropical Organics Banana Manna
Roots Organic HP2
Earth Juice High Brix Molasses


*Flush:*
Alternate pure water and water with Banana Manna in it for at least one week... In organic soil, run-off from flush should be less than +200 PPM from tap level (i.e. tap PPM = 110 then run-off should be <310) for at least one week.


You can add silica to some of these mixes (especially bloom mixes 1 and 2) and any plain waterings (add fulvic acid). Silica should be used periodically throughout veg, but especially during weeks 1, 2, and 5 of bloom (8 week strain). I use a vegan-organic 0-0-0 silica called Liquid Sand from Green Air Products. 0-0-0 is good because it allows me to add silica at any stage without interfering with my mixes' ratios. I use in veg for good support/disease resistance, bloom for strength, resistance, and yield increase. Note that adding silica to your regimen may slow drying times by 1-4 days. 

*Ingredients used by Onius not listed: Nirvana (Advanced Nutrients), Synergy (Green Air), Carboload (AN), Organic B (AN), homemade aerated compost teas (alfalfa/worm casting/kelp/other stuff), and I'm always trying new things 


*You've probably noticed the amounts of each ingredient are not listed.* That's because strains of cannabis vary so greatly in their feeding habits that giving any specific measurement that works in my garden may cause a problem in another's. Most of the time I use 70-125% of the amount listed on the bottle, but will do all sorts of weird ratios to balance a mix out. For instances, I use Roots Organics HP2 in many of my mixes, but it is used at 150% in the Iguana Juice mixes. This is because Advanced Nutrients products tend to be made more for hydroponics and don't have enough phosphorous for most organic soils. Other examples of variation included sick or young plants receiving low doses, or just plain me experimenting looking for new tricks.


***Don't forget to use PLAIN WATER to flush your plants every 2-3 waterings (25-35% run-off) in organic soil.*


*Using these methods:*
The garden is 95-99% organic.
Transplants from a 1 qt pot to a 10 gallon pot will show roots poking out of their fabric in 3-7 days.
8x8 x12 inch plants (1qt) grow to 2x2x3.5 foot plants (10gal) in 3-6 weeks.
Most strains achieve .5 grams per watt per month (which is 1 gram per watt for an 8 week strain).
My largest strains have achieved .78 grams per watt per month (1.56 g/watt for 8 week).
I'm able to modify the feeding regimens to fit the unique needs of individual varieties.
Flowering and veg times are lower, while yields, smells, and overall quality are raised using these mixes when compared to any of these companies full lines on there own. At least that's what happened in my garden


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> welcome to r i u...hell you have been here a long time...nice ladys..


Yeah, I joined back in 2009 to try and track down Subcool to ask him a question... the question was, "have you every heard of a cut named Black Cherry Soda?" ROLF I'd say he has!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Like your style..

Nice lineup of strains you got there.

Keep up the good work


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2012)

dam,i was just looking at the thread over at mr.nice,nice to have ya here.
now i can see some pics.looking real good.

bananagum....yummy,blackberry bliss...dam.
when is the release?


----------



## T Ray (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to RIU OOO. Good to see you here. Look forward to watching your work here as well. 

T-Ray


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Like your style..
> 
> Nice lineup of strains you got there.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thanks man  Glad you stopped in.




genuity said:


> dam,i was just looking at the thread over at mr.nice,nice to have ya here.
> now i can see some pics.looking real good.
> 
> bananagum....yummy,blackberry bliss...dam.
> when is the release?


No release really. People already have the BananaGum as testers all over the place. I'll post the results when people get them blooming. Unfortunately, both my BananaGums are males and it looks like my Melon Ball is too. I'll have to pop some more. My two Blackberry Bliss are still little seedlings, and testers were just sent out so no one has them but me yet. I did get a female Black Bubble which is going into bloom in about 4 weeks. I'll probably throw up a thread for the Black Bubble on RIU soon


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 12, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Welcome to RIU OOO. Good to see you here. Look forward to watching your work here as well.
> 
> T-Ray


Hi T-Ray. Good to meet someone I know already  Eventually I'll get some threads up here that are totally different from any other webpages I'm a part of. See ya round buddy  Hey, throw up a POTW entry over on GP bro, lol


----------



## GoblinFarmer (Apr 12, 2012)

pretty cool- definitely a fan of your genetics/style, i have created my own Gods Gift and cant wait to compare bud shots/info of that soon in the near future with you if its cool Now be a brotha and help me out-have you encountered any virus in your grow? and if so how have or are you dealing with it>?


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 13, 2012)

GoblinFarmer said:


> pretty cool- definitely a fan of your genetics/style, i have created my own Gods Gift and cant wait to compare bud shots/info of that soon in the near future with you if its cool Now be a brotha and help me out-have you encountered any virus in your grow? and if so how have or are you dealing with it>?


Interesting... do you mean a re-working of God's Gift? an F2? a Hybrid? or are you saying you created the original God's Gift? I used to have a cutting of God's gift. Didn't quite make the keeper list though. Just the slowest plant *ever* in veg, even though it only took 6 weeks to bloom. She was strong stemmed, faded deep purple and smelled a little like grape-fuel. It was very strong smoke, and would have made the keeper list but I've already got a deep-purple grape/fuel super potent plant named Qrazy Train. Only my Qrazy Train grows fast in veg and bloom, yielded WAY more, and is *immune* to powdery mildew. Still, God's Gift was a great plant 

Never encountered any virus trouble that I know of. If I did, I might try to use neem oil with a good wetting agent. Neem is anti-bacterial, fungal, and viral. Just a guess though. I've also heard that using chitosan can alert a plant's immune system BEFORE an attack can occur. It works like echinacea does for humans; it's only effective before a viral attack.


----------



## GoblinFarmer (Apr 13, 2012)

yep, my own version of gods gift. Got my hands on an awesome GDP and bred it out with my favorite OG strain. Waiting on the results. Right now its up against many great contenders and in its growing aspect its already looking pretty competitive in both veg, and flower. Yeah the virus seems to be going from garden to garden and being overlooked by many growers. seems like a threat to me, just not letting it worry me to much as of right now. still figured i asked a couple people to get their two cents on it. 

these viru's have no real cure from what i have found. of course preventive care is a must for every garden.


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's just some random bud porn 

*Qrazy Train
*(Pheno is completely immune to PM)





*Blue Widow*
(Plant herm'ed cause it was fem)
​


----------



## EROsain (Apr 15, 2012)

awsome plants , i luv the variety  . def subbed got to see what else is coming .


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Are all phenos of the Qrazytrain immune to PM?


----------



## XuOut (Apr 15, 2012)

Umm, FUCKING WOW!!!!!!


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 15, 2012)

EROsain said:


> awsome plants , i luv the variety  . def subbed got to see what else is coming .


Glad to have you along for the ride  It's a labor of love. There are many more to come !




billcollector99 said:


> Are all phenos of the Qrazytrain immune to PM?


Nope. I've heard from several reliable sources that people who popped a whole pack always found at least one or two girls who were HIGHLY resistant, but I can tell you for sure some phenos have no resistance at all. Must be a series of homozygous recessive traits. The genes surely come from Sub's Bloodwreck. Never heard of another one totally immune to the stuff like mine though.

Several phenos showed good resistance to mites as well (not the immune one). The mite resistant one's had twice as many cystolith hairs on the underside of the leaves than a normal plant. My theory is that this trait makes it harder for the mites to move around so they avoid it until there's no where else to go. To get an idea of what I mean by, "harder for the mites to move," compare their movement to yourself walking over a mowed field, or through tall, thick grass. You'd rather go over the field and avoid the grass too 

So here's the story on how I know my pheno is immune to powdery mildew:
about a year-and-a-half ago I had to re-locate my garden. During this transition I had to store my plants under a condo, with poor light and ventilation for 3 months. It was a PM breeding ground! After a month or two it looked like winter in summer because every single plant I had was LITERALLY covered in white powder; save one. The Qrazy Train  She was surrounded by spores in a high humidity, low airflow dungeon. Yet, not a single spot of PM anywhere to be found... pristine.



XuOut said:


> Umm, FUCKING WOW!!!!!!


Thank you much. Kinda made my day. I've been feeling a little under appreciated so that was extra nice  See ya 'round.


----------



## OniusOniusOnius (Apr 17, 2012)

*Grape Romulan
*Romulan x Grape Ape*
*Smells heavily of floral perfume and black pepper with hints of grape. Smells transfer to smoke perfectly. Smoke smells like perfume 


​


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

still loving the bud porn...


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

OniusOniusOnius said:


> *Grape Romulan
> *Romulan x Grape Ape*
> *Smells heavily of floral perfume and black pepper with hints of grape. Smells transfer to smoke perfectly. Smoke smells like perfume
> 
> ...


wow so many colors


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

How was the smoke on that Grape Romulan? Hopefully the grape ape added to the taste, cause the rom I have had in the past has always been lacking in that dept.

She sure is a looker though


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (May 11, 2012)

OniusOniusOnius said:


> This is because Advanced Nutrients products tend to be made more for hydroponics and don't have enough phosphorous for most organic soils.


That's because phosphorous washes out so readily from soil, of course. The "hydroponic" formulas that have enough phosphorous for soil aren't really hydroponic formulas, they're just soil formulas dressed up as hydroponic. I'm guessing you knew that already, I'm just pointing it out for the rest of the class.  


Those "phosphorous bombs" used in agriculture are fine in soil (at least until the run off starts poisoning our rivers) but they not good in hydro. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with growing in soil, just why I personally prefer hydro. To each their own, whatever floats your boat, and all that.

Your formulas are intriguing though. If I were more of a soil guy I'd definitely try them out.


----------



## GoblinFarmer (Jun 20, 2012)

OniusOniusOnius said:


> *These are the strains currently available to my patients and I:*
> 
> 
> Available as Cutting Only:​
> ...


 Rock on Nigga!


----------

